# 1993 Honda Accord



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

my family just bought a 93 honda accord for my little sis to drive around. I have been driving around a little bit, until I find myself a car. I noticed that when its been driven for a while it has no guts or get up and go, I have to rev the engine high to get it to start moving. Its a manual transmission, when I shift and let off the clutch the engine revs high for a while then its like it catches the gear and starts to move. When I pulled into work to day I was in first gear and I had to rev it to like 4000 rpm to get it to move into a parking stall. I know this isn't right, nor good for the car. 

p.s. Ya I know my luck with vehicles sucks right now


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Sounds like it's time for a new clutch.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

It probably is the clutch. At 17 years old, who knows when the last time it has been replaced, if ever.

On a somewhat unrelated side note, see if you can find out when the last time the timing belt has been changed, or have someone check it to see if it is time to replace it. Every 50k for a new timing belt is about standard for a Honda of that era. It makes sense to replace the water pump at the same time too since it's right there and no sense in paying labor twice. The parts themselves are cheap, it's mostly labor.


----------

